# Was jemand was ein XML-Viewer ist und wie es verwendet wird?



## ebruss17 (14. Nov 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin gerade dabei, mich ein bisschen in XML-Viewer einzuarbeiten. Wann macht denn so ein XML-Viewer überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## JavaMeister (14. Nov 2014)

Ein XML viewer zeigt eine XML an. 

Man braucht es, wenn man eine XML ansehen möchte.


----------

